# TN's Corner Candy Store



## Jim550 (Jan 11, 2018)

Have any of you guys tried TN's Corner Candy Store flavor?  Let me know what you think and what it taste like.  I think I'm gonna try it as the flavor for my HBCD.


----------



## Sully (Jan 11, 2018)

Saw it last time I ordered, but have no idea what it tastes like. Let us know when you find out.


----------



## Jim550 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sully said:


> Saw it last time I ordered, but have no idea what it tastes like. Let us know when you find out.



Well I ordered some today, but heard one person say it tasted like PEZ candy and person was comparing to another candy and I think they were talking about sweet tarts.  They both really liked it they said and is great with HBCD especially if you use EAA's or Citrulline Malate.


----------



## Sully (Jan 17, 2018)

You get it in yet?


----------



## striffe (Jan 22, 2018)

Never tried it. I have tried fruit candy flavor for something else and that was ok. I usually get unflavored hbcd's and mix them with flavored aminos. How does it taste?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey guys sorry just saw your posts, yes I got that Corner Candy Store in and it is fucking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Hey guys sorry just saw your posts, yes I got that Corner Candy Store in and it is fucking AWESOME!!!!





How did you use it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Was delicious when they carried it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

